# Popeye Is Worse! Help!



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

My hybrid Peacock with Popeye on one eye has gotten worse. It was thought to be an injury since it only affected one eye and no other fish had symptoms, but that has changed. My Red Sun peacock has it now... I moved them both to a 29g quarantine tank. And started a treatment of Erythromycin. I didn't want to wait any longer- his eye looks like it's gonna explode... Both first are swimming normally. The only change in behavior is that the hybrid doesn't sift through the gravel for food, but he eats at the top and mid level as usual. Is there anything else I should use in conjunction with the Erythromycin? I have Pimafix on hand. Should I treat the main tank with anything? The main tank already had salt in it because a couple fish seemed to be flashing against the rocks once in a while, but those fish seem fine now. Any advice for either tank at this point?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Only have test strips
pH 8.5
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 40
If been testing the last 2 weeks every couple days. Nitrates spiked. This is the higher I've seen it. Usually below twenty consistently.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get the nitrates down to 10ppm. Get some liquid reagent test kits.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Most of the kits don't look like they are for a aquariums. Is this the kind of thing you are talking about?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes the API Master Test Kit you showed above.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

UPDATE
The two affected fish were quarantined in a 29 gal and they have gone through the full cycle of Erythromycin. The Red Sun was in an earlier stage of Popeye than the blue hybrid. The cloudiness of the eye has cleared significantly in both fish. The Red Sun looks almost normal now but the blue hybrid's eye is still very swollen. It may have come down a little.
I've been giving the main tank they were in 50% water changes daily for the last 6 days. My water tests have my nitrates and nitrites at zero (strip tests). I had been waiting to post results until I got the API Master Test Kit but it came in today and there is no color chart so I have to call the company.
At this point what is the best way to treat the fish now? Should they go through another cycle of the Erythromycin? I've read Epsom salt can help reduce fluid in the eye. Is this a good option? Any thoughts if the eye will survive? I'm attaching updated pics to compare to the ones above from a week ago


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What caused the pop eye? It is a symptom, not a disease.

Were they eating? Are they now?


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Their behavior has not changed. They have been eating the whole time. Their waste is normal... I think the water has been good. My best guess is stress from moving to the new tank has caused some kind of bacterial infection.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

UPDATE- WATER TEST RESULTS
I haven't changed water in the tank the Popeye stared in for about a week, but while waiting on the better test kit I did do a lot of water changes.
Currently the tank readings are:
PH 8.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0-5 ppm (probably about 3)

The two quarantined fish are in the middle of a second cycle erythromycin. At this point one fish looks normal again. The other fish's eye cloud is completely gone but it's still swollen. It may have gone down a little but if so it's really not much. If anyone can answer the following questions, I'd appreciate it. Just FYI Feeding/ excrement/ general behavior is normal in the quarantined fish.

- Does swelling sometimes never go down and becomes the new normal for a healthy fish who's recovered from a severe case of Popeye?

- I've read Epsom Salt helps remove excess fluid in a fish. Might this help bring down the Popeye in the affected fish?

- How long should I wait to move either of the quarantined fish back to the main tank? I'd prefer to move them back together if possible.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never known a healthy fish to have swollen eyes.

Epsom salt acts like a laxative. It cannot hurt if your GH is low and you increase it gradually. But it would be like a human taking a laxative for a swollen eye. I think it acts on the intestine and not excess water thoughout the body.

I would wait until they are recovered and then wait 3 more weeks.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok thanks


----------

